# Gestational Carrier



## starfairy1980 (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

Please move if this is not the correct forum, I wasn't sure where this topic should go.

I'm considering being a gestational carrier (surrogate mother) for a friend of a friend. The baby would have no genetic ties to me, I'd simply the "baby grower".

Has anyone here done this? I don't know anyone who has, and I'd love to be able to connect with someone who's BTDT.

Thanks so much.

Marty


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

You might look in Finding Your Tribe, though my quick search didn't pull up anything. I've definitely read some posts from women who were surrogates on MDC, so they are out there.

An old thread in the infertility forum, Surrogates, might give you some people to PM to try to find more info!

I thought it would be cool to be a gestational surrogate, but since I have PCOS and haven't had children of my own, I'm not exactly a good candidate!


----------

